
Ask HN: Could You Live Without the Internet? - harshamv22
How long at a stretch could you go without the internet?
======
ipnon
"I would prefer not to."[0]

[0]
[http://www.gutenberg.org/cache/epub/11231/pg11231-images.htm...](http://www.gutenberg.org/cache/epub/11231/pg11231-images.html)

------
seesawtron
Depends on what I get in return.

~~~
mikece
Privacy.

